

MarI/O – Machine Learning for Video Games - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44

======
pdkl95
Sethbling (of Minecraft fame) gave very nice layman-accessible introduction to
machine learning and neural networks. Specifically, he uses NEAT[1] to teach a
neural network how to solve the first level of Super Mario World.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroevolution_of_augmenting_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroevolution_of_augmenting_topologies)

------
DadADadADA
You need Mario to teach this.

